# West Bay Rattlesnake



## Surfside (Jul 12, 2012)

Gents,

I wanted to post a little story about an experience I had while wading in West Bay yesterday. Working about 350 yards off the shoreline. I am a few hundred yards from the boat. I have my stringer floating behind me....empty at the time and all of a sudden I get a strange feeling and look down and there is a 4+ foot rattlesnake about a foot from me looking like it has every intention of climbing up my back. After a nervous fit and choice words we were able to get away from each other. The guy wading with me couldn't believe what he saw happen. What a shocker. I guess you never know what will happen when you head out into nature!


----------



## Surfside (Jul 12, 2012)

*Please Delete - Administrator*

Please Delete this post. It was posted in the incorrect forum section. Thank you


----------

